# Sick d. Azeurus?



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

I have had my 2 azeurus froglets since Monday. They have been eating like champs and have been very active. Today, I noticed that one of the two was acting strange. He is not responsive when I put my fingers near or on him. He will open his mouth from time to time as if he's dry heaving. Also, He is not eating and he is not really moving. I'm not sure what to do, the other one is running around gobbling up flies as we speak. His feet are misplaced also, so I know there is something wrong with him. Could he just be eating his skin? Just for reference, Here is my tank. My temp does not get above 80 F, and my lights run for 12 hours a day. My humidity hovers above 80%. Leaf litter is composed of sea grape andlive oak that has been sterilized. The substrate is ABG mix. GS background method.

Please help, I don't want to lose this little dude.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The tank looks good. Can we get a picture of the sick frog? Being able to see the frog will help us figure out what's wrong. The mouth opening thing could just be him shedding. Not eating could be due to stress, or maybe sickness, or maybe he just isn't eating when your watching him. Anyway, a picture will help best.


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

I'm afraid he's just getting worse. He seems pretty much dead now, he won't even respond when I move him. He's just lying there.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah he's looking bad. Have you separated him? You should quarantine him in an enclosure by himself. Has his head always been in the substrate like that? Or did he used to be normal.


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Just this morning, he was hopping around just like my other one. He had perfect posture, never slumped or anything. What should I quarantine him in? A tupperware container?


----------



## ryank458 (Aug 5, 2010)

Definitely quarantine at the first notice of an illness. You need to protect the healthy frogs from contamination and you need to be able to monitor food intake and output. Tupperware will do. Use damp paper towels in the bottom along with a little something to hide under for sense of security. I'd recommend a transparent container so you can watch the frog without disturbing it. That pic along with the explanation of how fast the illness progressed doesn't sound good my friend. Good luck.


----------

